# trail running headlamp recommendations please



## mindbodyheart09 (Dec 7, 2016)

I know this question was asked before and as far as I searched, it was quite a while ago. With the new technology and new models coming out every year, I thought it's time for an updated answer. 

Here we are. I'm having my first overnight trail running race soon. So I'm looking for a headlamp with the following features I gathered running on the trails:



Using 18650 battery (preferable only 1) and it can take other types too ( AAA, or others, I don't care ) 
500-1000 lumens for a reasonable burntime. 
Has to be waterproof 
Weight can't be too heavy 
Preferably neutral white 
My budget is under $150 

Any help would be appreciated,


----------



## Tachead (Dec 7, 2016)

I think these are your best options...

1. Zebralight H600Fd MKIII(5000K) or H600Fc MKIII(4000K) Pick based on your colour temp preferences but, the "c" renders forest colours better imo. 

2. Armytek Wizard Pro V3 XHP50(warm) Order the non-magnetic tailcap with it to reduce size and weight.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 7, 2016)

But if you really want 500 to 1000 lumens, *and* you are running an "overnight trail running race," as in running all night, then you will need multiple 18650s, or dozens upon dozens of AAAs. 

The most efficient headlamps out there right now, like say the ZL H600w MkIII, is going to give you 500 lumens for only about 2.5 hours, or 300 lumens for 4 hours. 
You are not going to get more brightness for more hours than that out of any single cell. 

So how many hours total do you need it to be on?

And are you sure you really need 500-1000 lumens for most of the run? I would have thought that 100-200 lumens would be fine for most running applications.


----------



## Lexel (Dec 8, 2016)

Skilhunt H03
with battery and headband 138g


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 8, 2016)

XHP50 w Wizard is what I use (among other headlamp) for night tail running and fits your guideline though hardly ever employ the higher mode. 1000 lumens is a great deal of light for running. Often use much much less (under 200) but that's just me.


----------



## mindbodyheart09 (Dec 8, 2016)

lampeDépêche said:


> But if you really want 500 to 1000 lumens, *and* you are running an "overnight trail running race," as in running all night, then you will need multiple 18650s, or dozens upon dozens of AAAs.
> 
> The most efficient headlamps out there right now, like say the ZL H600w MkIII, is going to give you 500 lumens for only about 2.5 hours, or 300 lumens for 4 hours.
> You are not going to get more brightness for more hours than that out of any single cell.
> ...



I live in Canada. In the winter, there is snow on the ground and it will be muddy and slippery. Speaking of that, I forgot to mention the below zero temperature. It should be of a concern, shouldn't it? 

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Comical (Dec 11, 2016)

mindbodyheart09 said:


> In the winter, there is snow on the ground and it will be muddy and slippery. Speaking of that, I forgot to mention the below zero temperature. It should be of a concern, shouldn't it?
> 
> Thanks for the answer.



Finnish here, I jog at similar conditions. Your batterylife will suffer in freezing temperatures, 18650 3400mah turns into a 2000mah battery at -20c. I never jog that cold, of course, but just something to think about. NIMH chemistry doesn't suffer from the same problem but you will never get the same runtime (pun) from one AA cell you get from the 18650. At winter I jog mostly in snow and as we all know, snow reflects light a lot. I'm content with the lowest modes of my Mankers (40-50 lumens) and only rarely need the 150-200lm setting. More often I actually push straight to maximum power to have a peak of something far ahead. For running I much prefer flood, so . . I just ordered the latest USB-charging version of the Armytek Wizard with the XHP50. I believe the floody, warm 30-ish lumens should do the job just fine and if need, the light can output 10 hours of 160-ish lumens and 4 hours of +400 lumens. Since I just started jogging, I can do barely a sub 2h half-marathon . . so, that's plenty of light to me. I can't outrun (pun) the light once I get it. By the way, I never jog without a sparelight or a battery. I think this is a good practice for anyone living near wildlife that has only up to 4 hours of sunlight every day. You can rubberband the sparebattery on the headlight if you don't have pockets.


----------



## myflashguy (Jan 4, 2017)

my recommended running headlamp is ZL H603 wide beam but not throwy tho. i tried AT Wizard Pro V3 but it's heavier & while running the silicone band holding the light will loosen all the time & everytime it moves I need to re-adjust it so very annoying. ZL's silicone band is much tighter & headlamp is lighter too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 4, 2017)

mindbodyheart09 said:


> I live in Canada. In the winter, there is snow on the ground and it will be muddy and slippery. Speaking of that, I forgot to mention the below zero temperature. It should be of a concern, shouldn't it?
> 
> Thanks for the answer.


 There is a solution if you want to use 18650. I don't know the lower end of a lithium ion battery in terms of tempurature. When it gets below 10F I take lithium primaries but there is an exception. The Fenix HP12 has it's battery on the back with LED in the front. So I keep the battery pack under my hat and LED exposed. It's really the best of both worlds. LED cold and battery pack reasonably stable aka not too hot or too cold. Also get microspikes for your boots/trail shoes.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Here is a link that may help or at least give you some ideas.

http://www.outdoorgearlab.com/Best-Headlamp


----------



## trail runner (Jan 5, 2017)

Ive ran woodland, and mountain trails with a Silva Trail Speed Elite for a few years. I nearly always run with a race vest, so have normally have somewhere to stash the battery. With the battery pack on the extension cable, you hardly notice the weight of the lamp... it really does weigh nothing. Being a two cell 18650 pack, having this on the headband is noticable whilst running, but certainly usable if your heading out without pockets. Full power is plenty for quick 6-7min/mile pace running, with a good size centre spot and a very wide flood which is great for filling in rooty or technical tracks. Minimum power is more than bright enough for a fast pace on forest access roads. 
Bonus points for the line of sticky silicone rubber on the inside of the headband, so it never moves about.
Negative point is the proprietary connections on the battery/lamp and expence of Silva batteries.



Ive just received a Fenix HP12 and Nitecore HC30 which are around a third the price of the Silva and certainly less than a spare Silva battery

A quick non technical run with the HP30 revealed it to be quite front heavy and bouncy unless the headband is too tight to be comfortable. The central spot is bright, but the transition to the wider floody area is a sharp cutoff and It felt very much like running through a tunnel. I dont think I'll be using it for running.

The HC12 is well balanced front and back, so didn't need the headband quite so tight. The ratchet positioning for the light pod is very good, being positive enough to stay set, but not so tight you can't move it. Theres good center brightness which has a gradual transition to a usably wide flood. It's slightly lacking in the very wide flood department compared to the Silva, but I think I've been spoiled. If this had the option for having the battery in a pocket it would be ace.


----------



## ThinAirDesigns (Jan 5, 2017)

trail runner said:


> A quick non technical run with the HP30 revealed it to be quite front heavy and bouncy unless the headband is too tight to be comfortable.



This is what I've found with the entire segment of single battery, right angle 18650 lights. They are a great versatile headlamps but as far as running headlamps? - oh my I can't take them for more than a mile -- too much weight which results in too much bounce for my tastes.

JB


----------



## markr6 (Jan 5, 2017)

It's crazy to think the elastic bands will work if you don't like bouncing. Swap it out for a $6 Nite Ize headband which is a nylon webbing material. Zero stretch, velcro adjustment. Works perfect with my Zebralight H600w. The only bouncing is from your body movement and knees self-destructing.


----------



## ThinAirDesigns (Jan 5, 2017)

Another headband option:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...wn-better-Zebralight-headband-a-written-guide


----------



## trail runner (Jan 7, 2017)

Well, we got out last night for a proper trail run with the Fenix HC12 😀 

12km with bits of rooty tracks, sectons of rounded pebbles the size of tennis balls, sand dunes and beach and bits of bounding through heather and grass.With a moving time of 1hr 13mins. 

On high mode of 400 lumen, I certainly didn't miss the extra light or spread that the Silva Trail speed Elite gives. Low is low enough for map reading without going blind from the reflected light. The strap stayed put and felt well balanced. 

We found one drawback when my friend tried it. She has long hair which was tied up and the strap moved about quite a lot compared to the Silva strap which is wider and has silicone grippers on it.


----------



## ThinAirDesigns (Jan 8, 2017)

markr6 said:


> It's crazy to think the elastic bands will work if you don't like bouncing.



I'm not convinced that the elastic band is the problem, but rather these flimsy silicone holders.

Below is the best solution I have found - very stable and way more comfortable as the corners don't dig into your forehead.


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Jan 9, 2017)

ThinAirDesigns said:


> I'm not convinced that the elastic band is the problem, but rather these flimsy silicone holders.
> 
> Below is the best solution I have found - very stable and way more comfortable as the corners don't dig into your forehead.



Great post Thinairdesigns. That's the same thing I did with my 3 Zebralights. It puts the weight of headlamp directly againts the strap and not left up to the flimsy silicone holder. Huge improvement in stability and more comfortable too. So much more stable that the top strap isn't needed. Why so many light manufacturers can't figure this out is beyond me. The flimsiness of the silicone holder seems to be the main issue.


----------



## Trango (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello trail runners, today at a local shop I saw the Silva Exceed XT headlamp, which seem suitable for trail running - a lot of power and long run time (separate battery pack). It is quite costly, but decided to post it here, maybe someone will find it useful. Checking the website there are also other less expensive options. 

TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS EXCEED XT (taken from manual)
Weight: headlamp (including head bracket): 190 grams
Batter y weight: 149 grams (lamp unit + headset)
Batter y type: Li-ion 7.4V, 9.9Ah 
Light distance Max (Bike/ X-Ski/Run): 160/140/120m
Light distance Min (Bike/ X-Ski/Run): 100/85/70m
Lumen Max (Bike/X-Ski/Run): 1300/1200/1000
Lumen Min (Bike/ X-Ski/Run): 400/400/400
Burn time: Max (Bike/ X-Ski/Run): 4 hours/4 hours/4,5 hours
Burn time: Min (Bike/ X-Ski/Run): 10 hours/10 hours/10 hours
Reser ve mode 1h
Charging time 10h
Water resistance: IPX6
Operative temperature range: -20 - +60º

DISCLAIMER: I'm not a trail runner, nor do I have any experience with Silva headlamps. The above is just a suggestion since the Silva brand is not often (haven't seen one yet) mentioned on the site.


----------

